# Wood chunks ignite in smoke box



## wahoowad (Sep 2, 2017)

I have a 3405GLA GOSM that has the older 5"x5" steel smoke box. My wood chunks always ignite rather than just letting it smoke. How do I stop this? 

It sits right over the burner, by design, so I figured it was getting too hot. I welded a piece of sheet metal on the bottom side of the rack holding the smoke box but it still ignites the wood. 

I think this flame is causing temp control issues and I'd like to stop this. Any suggestions?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 2, 2017)

Does your chip box have a cover? If they are left uncovered, there will be enough O2 to support combustion. If you don't have a cover, try putting some holes in aluminum foil and place that over the chip box.


----------



## wahoowad (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh yes, has a ventilated cover. I have blocked off 90% of the air vent area to force it to smolder and discourage ignition.

Today I noticed my wood had some rough edges, like a branch that is broken and has lots of exposed fibers and splinters. I wonder if these little pieces start glowing and cause ignition? Usually I have fairly clean chunks I cut off sticks of dry firewood (cherry, hickory) with my bandsaw.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 2, 2017)

Hmm, that's strange. I have only had ignition when the chip box was uncovered. I'll have to go out and look at my GOSM and scratch my head.


----------



## wahoowad (Sep 2, 2017)

Correction - doesn't happen every time. But frequently.


----------



## slacktimwb (Sep 10, 2017)

I had the same problem with wood chips catching fire. The pan for wood chunks has holes whic in turn would ignite the wood. I took pan out and layered with 2 sheets of aluminum foil now the wood is smoldering and not catching fire. This is on the Masterbuil Smoke House propane smoker. I hope this helps you.


----------

